# Joker: Im finalen Trailer herrscht der Wahnsinn



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Joker: Im finalen Trailer herrscht der Wahnsinn* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Joker: Im finalen Trailer herrscht der Wahnsinn*


----------



## Acgira (29. August 2019)

Wieder ein Franchise-Ableger der etwas abseits sehr gut bekannter Pfade wandeln dürfte. Mit "Logan" und "Rogue one"  gibt es bereits zwei, die mir recht angenehm aufgefallen sind. Der Trailer lässt vermuten, dass der Jocker hier qualitativ mithalten kann, und dagegen (gegen gut gemachte Filme nicht nur mit Herz sondern auch mit Hirn) hab ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. August 2019)

Das Teil wird der Hammer. Und definitiv nichts für Mainstreamsuperheldenfilmfans, so viel dürfte jetzt schon klar sein.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2019)

Ich mag Joaquin Phönix. Der Film ist bestimmt auch eine gute Charakter-Studie.
Aber für mich dennoch oder gerade deswegen kein Film fürs Kino. 
Ich werde mir den Film später mal auf Bluray holen oder auf Prime angucken.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. August 2019)

Schaut sehr gut aus. Wenn ich die Rolle jemandem zutraue dann Joaquin Phoenix. Ob ich mir den Film im Kino ansehen werde? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Mal guggen was sonst so läuft...


----------



## Bandicoot (30. August 2019)

Das wird richtig gut, ich mag Phoenix, er lebt auch seine Rollen und macht kein Mainstream mist. 
Ich freu mich drauf, nach Ledgers Joker könnte Phoenix die Rolle neu prägen.


----------

